# Rain and Predatory Fish (PB!)



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

Things I learned today:

1. When you cannot afford to lose lures, do not pretend to be a pro and lower the line weight when chasing predators;
2. Weather reports are useful;
3. Being near to a stormwater outlet after a sudden rain is a very depressing experience.
4. SealSkin/SharkSkin socks and gloves are amazing.

*Time Out:* 1530
*TIme In:* 1640
*Catch:* Big-Eye Trevally (47cm)
*Lures: * SX40F and Rapala X-Rap Shaky Shad

Over the last week I have discovered that Lake Orr is a pretty surefire place to get trevally. I have had at least two hook-ups all three times I have been out in the afternoon/evening. Tide and time has not seemed to make a huge difference.

I finished up early today, so took the yak out without checking the weather (it did look a little cloudy) and headed straight for the trevally grounds. I had been kindly given a new SX40F by a rep who told me I should 'have a taste'. Interestingly, heroin addicts report dealers having the same 'generosity' toward the new rehabilitates such that they may start to 'use' again. Coincidence?

Anyway, with an orange-with-black-stripes SX40F and an orange-with-black-stripes Rapala X-Rap Shaky Shad I trolled the twenty minutes with no action. I felt the SX40F to vibrate a little too fast given the slower roll of the bigger lures I am used to, but given I know close to nothing about lures, I soon realised that I my 'hunch' was utterly irrelevant and more probably than not completely wrong.










Within about five minutes in the deep part (84 foot :shock of the lake, the SX40F was hit, the spool began angrily buzzing lounder and louder before petering out - the hook had not set. I increased the drag slightly as I slowed and looked at the wall of rain approaching.

I had forgot that I had another (proven) lure out, and around ten seconds after the SX was released, the X-rap was struck. Even with makerel, I had not seen line being pulled out at such a rate. I had dropped from Line 10lb - Leader 20lb to 10lb-8lb, so I softly increased the drag, set the hook and fought what I thought may have been a ray for around a minute before it suddenly gave up and literally moved into a holding pattern just alongside the bow. I gaffed him in, bled him in the plugged bow dry well and began to troll again.

Within another two minutes, I was on again with both lures. The SX was again spat (perhaps mercifully) and the X-Rap pulled in a small ~25cm trevally who was quickly freed without removal from the water.

At this point I was being heavily rained on - I could only just see the houses on the bank less than two hundred metres away. Thankfully QLD is warm.

Feeling a little like one of those oilskin-clad norwegian cod fisherman (albiet on a completely flat lake in twenty-degree weather and less than half a kilometre from shore), I braved the elements once more. The X-Rap was again hit, only this time the drag was tight, the rod x-heavy action and the 8lb leader was immediately severed with a loud whack. -1 lure, +1 idiot points. The SX was hit again, and spat again.

The rain cleared to a mild shower, so I decided to call it a day and head home lest the heavy stuff return.










As I passed the stormwater outlet half-way, I found myself in a sea of plastic bags, bottles, tennis balls, paper, beer bottles and contempt for humanity. I took no photo as it was far too depressing. Thankfully, such pollution does not affect the eating qualities of the fish as the tidal flow is massive and the canals are washed out constantly.

On the final leg, the rain completely subsided, and I was rewarded with quite a majestic view of the back of the monsoon I had just been in.










When I staggered back onto land (does anyone else get massive leg and foot cramps?) I measured the fish:










47cm = new Big-Eye PB 

A final note: I would strongly recommend others to buy, beg, borrow or steal SealSkin/SharkSkin socks and gloves. They are amazing in times like these. I bought both for $10 in the anaconda clearance last week (normally ~$80). Admittedly, I now have two left gloves and socks with slight heat damage. They are nevertheless wonderful:










Can't wait to get offshore and start chasing big things!

NB: If anyone ever finds themselves with kayak around the southern end of the Gold Coast, they are more than welcome to come out. I can almost guarantee a fish


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

where is lake Orr on the coast? it looks like it is worth a shot


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice trevally mate and always give you a good go in the late arvo through that lake system



liquor box said:


> where is lake Orr on the coast? it looks like it is worth a shot


The water between Bermuda St and Bond University is Orr


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice fish, i have been poking around Lake Orr hoping to catch one of those trevally as ive seen a few esky lid size specimens swimming around in there but no luck so far. However its still a great place for bream and flatiies


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

nice report mate thanks for sharing it with us
Cheers ;-)


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

warren63 said:


> Nice fish, i have been poking around Lake Orr hoping to catch one of those trevally as ive seen a few esky lid size specimens swimming around in there but no luck so far. However its still a great place for bream and flatiies


The bream have been abnormally quiet of late; the shore-side fisherman have largely disappeared. There are still flathead on some of the choke points, but nothing like there was before all the rain a month ago. Even before yesterday's rain, the visibility in the water was ±3 feet, as opposed to the old 7-8 feet, and when I (bravely) tasted the water, it was barely brackish. It used to be brine .

With only one exception, I have had all of my trevally on one very small part of the lake system - fishing the rest seems to be like fishing in a desert. I am unsure if there is a hole or some other structure there (need sounder), but *something* keeps them in the one spot consistently.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

nice report and pics

btw is that ruler shown a sticker?


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Great report mate.
I just got an Outlaw also, love it.

*Astro* the ruler is part of the yak and is 70cm long.
The ruler and the logos on the Extreme Kayaks are heat molded into the yak.
They are placed inside the mould at the start of the building process, great idea.


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Good report, Medongc. Could you please tell me a little more about the socks and gloves - what's so good about them?


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

ned said:


> Good report, Medongc. Could you please tell me a little more about the socks and gloves - what's so good about them?


1. They are made of very comfortable Merino Wool: breathable yet warm.
2. They are light and much thinner and softer than neoprene: knot tying is sort of possible
3. They are machine washable
4. They are immersible - put your hand underwater and your hand stays completely dry, yet perspiration still finds a way out.

I reckon they are worth the $80 retail, but as I said I got some seconds for $10.

More: http://www.sealskinz.com/

No affiliation.


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

medongc said:


> 1. They are made of very comfortable Merino Wool: breathable yet warm.
> 2. They are light and much thinner and softer than neoprene: knot tying is sort of possible
> 3. They are machine washable
> 4. They are immersible - put your hand underwater and your hand stays completely dry, yet perspiration still finds a way out.


Thanks, medongc. Much appreciated.


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

No problem. I believe Sharkskin is a similar product without the high-quality wool and may be cheaper - I am unsure.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dodge said:


> A nice trevally mate and always give you a good go in the late arvo through that lake system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dodge is that the same Lake where a guy pulled a 2 metre bull shark from the balcony of his unit? Was on the news and in the paper up there?


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

action1974 said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > A nice trevally mate and always give you a good go in the late arvo through that lake system
> ...


That was a friend of mine and his mate; not the same lake.

Lake Heron is the deep one, through the Bermuda street bridge. Lake Orr is between the bridge and the flood gates at Bond Uni. He was pulling sharks up from Varsity Towers, which is on the other side of the flood gates.

Just as many sharks on both sides though


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done medongc always good to get some action  

regards
ant


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

Go the outlaw Nice work mate.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice fish there medongc! How long ago was this anaconda sale? i was after a pair of those gloves. Ive heard great things about both brands, i know there is a big sale on at anaconda at the moment but they arent in the catalogue.


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

At Anaconda Logan there were numerous 'bins' from which you could get stuff marked down to ridiculous prices. I bought the socks and gloves at 1/8th of their normal price (the gloves turned out to be two left gloves and the socks had heat damage, still cant complain), while the x-Tools gaff you can see in the picture was slightly scratched and was $10 (from $60, I think). Most of the good stuff had already gone; most of which remained was no-name reels (p.s. $25 Mojiko reels actually last forever, even after dunking + sand :shock as well as small tackle, random camping tat, etc.

I imagine most of it is gone now. Just remember to get in early at the end of next financial year .

Alexander


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice catch great report.


----------

